# I saved over £1000



## PhilGray (May 20, 2002)

I know insurance is a dodgy issue so I thought you may like to know my experience.

My average insurance quotes for my new GTR was £2700 - £3300. I always hunt around and I had used direct line before. They quoted £2100. They offered a high volentary excess and I got the quote down to £1700 with 0 no claims! When The insurance on my 406 coupe runs out I can transfer this over and reduce it to £1200.

You can get a quote on their website...


----------



## stormuk (Mar 5, 2002)

Hia

I take it they still insist on a tracker?


----------



## PhilGray (May 20, 2002)

Yeah!


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

*Bell Direct*

Try Bell Direct 0800 140 180. They insure me full comp with all the trimings and their customer service is fantastic. Always helpful.

And no I don't work for them!


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

Ive said it one, and, ill say it again! but I think that A-plan is the way forward... insuring my skyline fully comp for the same price as D-Line TPFT, and also great customer service! I phone up, speak to the same guy that quoted me, mention my car and he knows who it is! excellent!


----------



## PhilGray (May 20, 2002)

A-Plan's thatcham (import) branch where at least double direct lines quote...


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

The problem with a lot of these larger companies is whether the person taking the enquiry knows their way around the system and knows what they are trying to insure.

If you get a really good deal it's as worthwhile to know the name of the person who got the price as it is the company who brokered it.

Does anyone have any direct contact names at these places. Mine is due in two months and I've just had to insure my other car (having just bought it).

John


----------



## The Boy (May 27, 2002)

*Bell Direct by far the cheapest*

I just renewed my policy, changing the car from a R33 GTS to a R33 GTR - and the quote went down by 90 quid!

Also, try adding a mate onto your policy - for some reason this brings the price down. They say statistically it is less likely you will make a claim if there are 2 people on the policy.

And they don't ask for a tracker....

Strange, but true.


----------



## mattb (Feb 12, 2002)

*Try this lot...*

I use these guys, some of my friends have also given them a call and been suprised at the quote.

They were originally called Keith Micheals, now called something else, 0870 8458888 or 0208 2880677. Ask for either Christian or Steffan.

I was quoted, £1250 for a GTSt with 4 years NCB, CAT 1 alarm and an unlimited mileage policy. I am 25, no points, convictions and one accident in the past three years. I also live in Milton Keynes which always seems to add a bit on too.


----------



## AlexD (Oct 5, 2001)

*Bell Direct - what a joke!*

Hmmm,

Howsie my old mate, just thought I would try your advice and give Bell Direct a try......

First off, big argument cos they said they wouldnt insure an R33 GTR, because their system only listed a GTR, not R33 or R34.... tried explaining that it just indicated the age of vehicle and insisted they give me a quote which he said he would, but it wouldnt be valid cos it was for a different vehicle!!! Anyway, more than DOUBLE the price from Privilege who I am currently with......... oh how insurance companies piss me off!!!!



Alex


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

After reading threads similar to this, I tried ring around for quotes this year and no-one beat Privilege for me.


----------



## mattb (Feb 12, 2002)

It really does depend on the time of year I think. When I phoned round in May I was looking at £2000 as an average price from the big boys, Direct Line Tesco etc. I eventaully managed to get Privilege down to £1350 and Keith Micheals down to £1250. I went on Tesco's website last week and they quoted me £1350! 

All the companies have their good and bad periods I think it depends on the amount of high risk policies they sell at anyone time. Obviously if we all phoned for policies in July they would have to put up their quotes in August to cover their potential losses.


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*From what I know about Insurance*

it is based around how many vehicles have X amount of claims against 'em and also areas are catergorised, like your home insurance is, on a monthly basis. This then makes the profile for your insurance. OK your age and value is in their but this is quite stagnant.

I know this because when I went to insure a new Fireblade about 3 years ago the premium was mad. I asked why and they explained that the Blade was the most nicked, crashed and basically claimed on bike of 'em all. I said well surely the R1 is the bike to have so why. They replied that in a year or two the R1 would take top spot as claims for these were coming through at quite a rate. I haven't checked on it again since but yeah I bet the older R1 is harder to insure than an older Blade.

So I suppose the more Skylines that get purchased and then insured, and then have claims, makes our insurance higher. 

It really done me when Insurance companies refused to insure 2 cars on the same policy though. 

glen


----------



## r33gtsman (Jun 29, 2001)

*Insurance*

Insurance is a bloody nightmare isn't it ! I agree with you Glen, Insuring my two cars under the same policy was a complete no go when I tried it a few months back, as a result, I now pay around the £750 mark for my Skyline (Fully comp etc. 28 years old, although only for another couple of weeks!, Full NCB, no claims ever, and No points yet !) And I pay just over £400 to insure my pile of crap Rover 214GSi Fully comp as that had to be started on a 'fresh' policy as my NCB was used against my Skyline. Wait for this though, the price for TPF&T on the Rover was £770 !!! Work that one out ! the bloody car only cost me £500 in the first place !! Still, at the end of the day, there is no way in the world I am going to leave my R33 in the train station car park all day hence the second car purchase !!

Running cars costs a fortune nowadays doesn't it !!!

Shaun


----------



## InsBro (Jul 29, 2002)

*PLUG*

We can insure Skylines on our Prestige and performance scheme.

We can mirror NCB from another policy and get 60% intro bonus

Garaging is key for GTR's and also tracking (monitored tracking)

Any model is OK non turbo to GTR Vspec and even m Spec

Jeremy

01782 286311


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

We will see next June then mate


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Afore ye go elsewhere*

Take a look at the Liverpool Victoria thread. Could save you more.
No I am not on commission.


----------



## skyline501 (Jun 29, 2001)

*Liverpool & Victoria*

£517 for this year. Fully comp, all mods declared. I paid over £1200 with Norwich Union last year  

Vincenzo.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

*Bastar*ds*

Just got my renewal through from Bell Direct and its gone up by £600. 

Bye bye Bell Direct!

I have found that most companies will give you a cheap quote first time around to get your business. Looks like I'll be changing every year then.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

*Liverpool Victoria & Tett Hamilton*

Have both halved the renwal cost!


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

*L&V*

Got a number and name we can call, My insurance is due up on the 6/10/02 so I need to get a good quote... best i have had so far is 790 fully comp with a very low excess...

I would like the £517 quote, that would make me a happy man..:smokin:


----------



## Eagle Eyes (Aug 24, 2002)

*liverpool victoria*

anyone got the above phone no. ?

JamesW


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

*Details*

Liverpool Victoria - 01202 292 333

Tett Hamilton - 01275 792 270 (Damian) and even covers you for trackdays!


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

*just*

tried L&V.. only way i can get a decent quote is to raise the excess to £500, then the premium is £680


----------

